# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Помогите с прогой и дровами для карты системы видео наблюдения SK1601V

## MetalHamer

Народ помогите плиз!!!
Иногда устаавливаю ситему видео наблюдения на компы. Часто приходят карты без программ и дров но по большей части все можно найти на сайте производителя. Все карты в основном китайские. 
Недавно принесли карту SK1601V не ни проги не драйверов.На сайте DEVIDinfo нашел дрова но кажеться не то что надо. Карта села но ни одна пога что есть в наличии не подходит на чайте тоже нету проги и дров под эту карту. Может кто встречался с тамики картами подкинте прогу и дрова. 

Карта JMK SK-1601V на 16 каналов разделана на 2 группы по 8 канало по 4 канала звука на каждую группу.

----------

